# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  EastEnders Week 36 (6th - 10th September 2010)

## Perdita

Monday 6 September
8.00-8.30pm BBC ONE

    * www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

As the week starts in Albert Square, Peggy resumes ownership of the Vic while Phil continues to sink into oblivion.

There's more drama as fists and fireworks fly at Janine's hen do when Bianca and Ronnie go head to head. Meanwhile, Dot is horrified by Stacey's confession. 


Tuesday 7 September
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE

    * www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

It's Janine (Charlie Brooks) and Ryanâs (Neil McDermott) big day
It's Janine (Charlie Brooks) and Ryanâs (Neil McDermott) big day

It's Janine and Ryan's big day in tonight's visit to Walford, but will it go without a hitch?

Meanwhile, Peggy ignores a captive Phil's pleas as she prepares for the Vic party, and a guilty Billy makes a decision that he may live to regret. 

Thursday 9 September
7.30-8.00pm BBC ONE

    * www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

Peggy and Phil have an emotional showdown in the latest drama from Albert Square. Meanwhile, Ronnie harbours a secret from her family. 

Friday 10 September
8.00-8.30pm BBC ONE

    * www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders

The Mitchells are left devastated by last night's shocking events in tonight's visit to the Square. Will they ever recover from the tragedy?

----------

crystalsea (26-08-2010), Dutchgirl (22-08-2010), kellya (19-08-2010), matt1378 (23-08-2010), parkerman (19-08-2010), tammyy2j (19-08-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ronnie harbours a secret from her family.


Archie raping Stacey perhaps

----------


## Perdita

That is no longer a secret, is it?

----------


## Perdita

Maybe she was pregnant and has miscarried?

----------


## tammyy2j

> That is no longer a secret, is it?


I thought it was

----------


## Perdita

I thought Ronnie knew for a while now, so she would have been harbouring it for some time and not just now???

----------


## parkerman

> It's Janine (Charlie Brooks) and Ryanâs (Neil McDermott) big day
> It's Janine (Charlie Brooks) and Ryanâs (Neil McDermott) big day
> 
> It's Janine and Ryan's big day in tonight's visit to Walford,


I was just wondering if there is going to be a big day for Janine and Ryan... :Big Grin:

----------

loubooboo (19-08-2010), Perdita (19-08-2010)

----------


## inkyskin

more like her killing archie.

----------


## inkyskin

> That is no longer a secret, is it?


more like her killing archie.  :Smile:

----------


## samandkai

i hope stacey tells ryan about the baby and he dusnt marry janine i cnt stand her

----------


## lizann

Ryan and Janine are suppose to find out about him being Stacey's baby's real father before the wedding

----------


## loubooboo

The queen vic burns

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder is this Peggy's last week

----------


## parkerman

> I wonder is this Peggy's last week


We can only hope...

----------


## Dazzle

Aww, I'll miss Peggy...it seems like I'll be the only one on this site who will, though.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Aw don't worry Dazzle.  I'l miss Peggy who am I going to pick on when she leaves  :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Aww, I'll miss Peggy...it seems like I'll be the only one on this site who will, though.


No Alan will miss her the most we should really worry about him when she is gone  :Stick Out Tongue:  I hope he can cope  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

> No Alan will miss her the most we should really worry about him when she is gone  I hope he can cope


Don't worry about alan, he has bigger things to worry about - like the last episode of The Bill next week... :Big Grin:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Don't worry about alan, he has bigger things to worry about - like the last episode of The Bill next week...


OMG how will he cope without both  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

One of this year's most-anticipated EastEnders moments takes place next month as the soap's iconic Queen Victoria pub burns down in a blazing inferno.

The dramatic storyline begins when Peggy makes an attempt to get Phil back on the straight and narrow following his recent drug use - but soon finds her efforts going horribly wrong.

Convinced that Phil's best chance of recovery is to go cold turkey, Peggy locks her son upstairs in The Vic. However, Phil eventually manages to escape and heads downstairs to look for money - leading to a huge argument with Peggy when she stands in his way.

As the row continues, Phil grabs a match and declares that he will burn down the pub, knowing how much it means to his mum. His vow prompts a sceptical response from Peggy and she tries to call his bluff - but she's horrified when he drops the match and The Vic is engulfed in flames.

With the fire spreading quickly, everyone tries to flee the burning pub - and Max and Vanessa are among those who are desperate to ensure that their loved ones make it out alive.

Can Albert Square's residents all escape the blaze? Or will the raging fire claim lives?

These scenes air on Thursday, September 9 at 7.30pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (29-08-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Janine is drawn to a wealthy stranger
Airs on Monday, September 6 2010 20:00 BST on BBC One

Everyone rejoice as Peggy signs the papers to get the Vic back.
After Peggy signs the papers to get The Vic back, Pat suggests that she should throw Janine a wedding reception as a way of letting everyone know that The Vic is her pub again. Peggy and Pat make a deal that she will arrange the reception and Pat will organise the hen do, agreeing that they can both gloat when the marriage falls apart after two months. The hen party takes place at R&R, where Janine is frustrated to be celebrating with Bianca, Whitney, Carol, Denise, Kim, Shirley and Heather. When Kim asks why hardly any one likes Janine, Denise and Bianca explain that they are only there for Pat's sake and because Pat put Â£200 behind the bar.

With doubts in her mind about whether she is good enough for Ryan, Janine ends up getting in the car with Richard.
Peggy and Sam soon arrive and it's not long before they get into an argument with Janine. Pat tries to defend Janine, but Peggy points out that Pat said her marriage wouldn't last, causing Janine to feel betrayed. When Janine goes to pay the bill, a man called Richard steps in and offers to pay for the drinks. Janine's eyes are instantly drawn to his wallet. Later, down the road, Richard goes to his car and Janine is impressed. At that moment, Ryan decides to celebrate his stag do in style by heading out to the Square naked and declaring his love for Janine. Janine hears this, but with doubts in her mind about whether she is good enough for Ryan, she ends up getting in the car with Richard.

Peggy has had enough of worrying about her son so enlists the help of Billy and Minty, they find Phil.
Meanwhile, Peggy has had enough of worrying about Phil, so she enlists the help of Billy and Minty to get him back. They are shocked when they find Phil in a terrible state at the crack den, but Peggy gets them to drag him into the van. When they arrive back at The Vic, Phil is raging, but between them they manage to get him upstairs and lock him in the living room, where they have already boarded the windows up to stop him escaping.

Elsewhere, after Dot kindly tells Stacey that she has been knitting a sweater for Lily, Stacey leaves her in utter shock when she says that Bradley is not Lily's father...


Stacey tells Peggy she killed Archie
Airs on Tuesday, September 7 2010 19:25 BST on BBC One


Stacey reveals more details of her secret to Dot, explaining that Bradley knew that he wasn't Lily's father but he still wanted to stand by them. A shocked Dot informs Max of the conversation and learns that he also knew the truth, but does not know who the real father is. Later, Max is curious about why Stacey has been so open and asks Jean if she has stopped taking her medication. Max approaches Stacey in The Vic, telling her that she needs to keep the truth about what happened to Archie and the father of the baby to herself.

Janine confesses her guilt to Pat about going back to another man's house.
Meanwhile, Janine wakes up at Richard's flat and struggles back into her clothes, although it's revealed that they did not actually sleep together the night before. Arriving home in the same clothes as the night before, Janine receives a disapproving look from Peggy. Later, Janine confesses her guilt to Pat about going back to another man's house, but Pat advises her not to tell Ryan.

Elsewhere, Phil is in very bad shape at The Vic, but Peggy insists that all he needs is some rest. After trying unsuccessfully to persuade Roxy and Billy to let him out of the barricaded room, Phil shakes uncontrollably. He manages to call Shirley, but when she ignores his pleas for help, Phil violently trashes the room. Sometime later, Peggy, Billy and Jay enter Phil's room. Peggy instructs Billy and Jay to hold Phil down as Phil starts making threats. Billy and Jay restrain him as Peggy rips the phone from the wall. Again, Phil is left alone in the boarded-up room.

As the ceremony begins, Janine stops it, and takes Ryan to one side.
In the Register Office, as Janine and Ryan's ceremony begins, Janine stops it and takes Ryan to one side. She explains her fears over the marriage, letting him down, or destroying their happiness. Eventually, Ryan reassures her and they go through with the ceremony.

That evening, having initially decided to stay inside, Stacey is convinced by Jean to attend Janine and Ryan's wedding reception. In The Vic, Sam persuades Stacey to leave Lily upstairs in one of the bedrooms. While upstairs, Stacey notices a photograph of Archie and Peggy and is taken aback. Making her way back downstairs alone, Stacey passes the living room, and hearing groaning inside, she panics and runs downstairs. Scared and confused, Stacey tells Peggy that she thinks Archie is alive and locked in upstairs.

Peggy responds with frustration, attempting to convince Stacey that Archie is dead and buried, reiterating that it was Bradley who murdered her husband. Unable to deal with the guilt and wanting to protect Bradley's honour, Stacey confesses to Peggy that Bradley didn't kill Archie - but she did.


A massive fire rages through The Vic
Airs on Thursday, September 9 2010 19:30 BST on BBC One


Stunned by Stacey's confession that she killed Archie, Peggy demands that she get out of the pub and threatens to go to the police. Stacey pleads with her not to do so as she wants to be around for Lily. Stacey then tells Ryan that she needs to speak to him urgently and ushers him into the ladies' toilets, where she attempts to tell him the truth about Bradley. However, they are interrupted by Pat, who thinks Stacey is trying to get her claws into Ryan. Desperate to tell Ryan the truth, Stacey tries to go after him, but she is slapped by Pat, who reminds her that Ryan is now family. Stacey cries a desperate outpouring of grief as Ryan and Janine enjoy their special day.

The tension between Phil and Peggy explodes.
Meanwhile, a desperate Phil urges Billy to let him leave the boarded-up room in order to get more drugs. He attempts to break free, but Billy quickly blocks him. Angry and frustrated, Phil picks up the crowbar which Billy left in the room and smashes through the door demanding money, before rushing downstairs. Peggy, who was about to call the police to tell them about Stacey, catches sight of Phil and they end up in an intense argument in the hallway. The tension between them explodes and Phil smashes bottles as he dares Peggy to deny that she loves the pub more than him.

Phil strikes a match and throws it to the floor.
When his mother doesn't respond, Phil threatens to burn down the pub. Peggy calls his bluff, but Phil strikes a match and throws it to the floor. The flames spread as Peggy desperately grabs the extinguisher, but Phil takes it and throws it to the ground. Peggy screams out for help, wanting to extinguish the flames, but everyone realises that it's a lost cause and desperately tries to evacuate The Vic. Amid all the commotion, Peggy attempts to stay behind to save the pub, but Roxy, Pat and Billy force her outside.

Peggy soon realises that Phil is nowhere to be seen. Desperate for money, he is still inside, trying to smash open the till. As he makes his exit with the money, the wooden bar above comes crashing down, trapping him on the floor amid the flames. Peggy, Billy, Max and Ricky try desperately to get back into The Vic via the cellar door, but they fail miserably.

Stacey and Lily are trapped upstairs in the Vic.
Meanwhile, Stacey exits the ladies' toilets, unaware of what has happened, and finds herself surrounded by flames. Desperate to save Lily, Stacey battles her way through the flames and up the stairs. She grabs Lily, shielding her from the fire, but as she heads for the window, she realises they are boarded up. Scared for her life, Stacey picks up the crowbar and smashes the window, sending glass flying below. Soon afterwards, Janine, Bianca and Ryan look up to see Stacey and Lily trapped upstairs. Ryan climbs a ladder and Stacey hands him Lily, but will she escape to safety herself?

Desperate to save her son, Peggy rushes back inside The Vic. Billy follows behind Peggy, who can see Phil trapped on the floor through the flames. Billy and Peggy manage to free Phil, but as they struggle to pull him away from the fire, the glass inside starts to explode. Peggy puts her life on the line as she tries to drag her son an inch at a time across the burning floor, but will any of them make it out alive? Or will their love of the Queen Vic put an end to the Mitchell family as we know it?


The Mitchells are left devastated
Airs on Friday, September 10 2010 20:00 BST on BBC One


*40-minute episode*

The Mitchells are left devastated by last night's shocking events in tonight's visit to the Square.

Will they ever recover from the tragedy?

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2010), lizann (01-09-2010), tammyy2j (31-08-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I can't wait for these episodes.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think it might be Sam who dies

----------


## Perdita

CONFUSED bride Janine Butcher dramatically stops her marriage with Ryan Malloy as the ceremony begins - after snogging another man.

Just as they are about to start the wedding ceremony, the conniving minx, played by Charlie Brooks, puts a halt to the proceedings before taking Ryan (Neil McDermott) to one side to talk.

The drama all appears to unravel in scenes to air next Tuesday (7th).

But the previous night viewers will see Janine stray into the arms of a mystery man.

It all starts at her hen do in the R&R, when she has a falling out with Pat (Pam St Clement) and Peggy (Barbara Windsor).

She heads to the bar to pay for drinks and is approached by a smart looking man called Richard who insists on settling the bill for her.

Instantly impressed by his wallet, Janine ends up locking lips with the generous stranger, before being led to his flashy motor.

Just as she heads outside, she spots Ryan on his stag do, naked and proudly declaring his love for her.

Upset and confused, Janine starts doubting whether she is good enough for Ryan.

She then ends up getting in the car with Richard.

And the next day, at her wedding ceremony, she breaks it to Ryan that she is not sure if she can marry him.

But will they still get married?

----------


## inkyskin

> I think it might be Sam who dies


we can only hope!!!

----------


## lizann

Maybe baby Lily is hurt and needs some blood or something from daddy to be saved and thats when the truth comes out

----------


## Perdita

> CONFUSED bride Janine Butcher dramatically stops her marriage with Ryan Malloy as the ceremony begins - after snogging another man.
> 
> Just as they are about to start the wedding ceremony, the conniving minx, played by Charlie Brooks, puts a halt to the proceedings before taking Ryan (Neil McDermott) to one side to talk.
> 
> The drama all appears to unravel in scenes to air next Tuesday (7th).
> 
> But the previous night viewers will see Janine stray into the arms of a mystery man.
> 
> It all starts at her hen do in the R&R, when she has a falling out with Pat (Pam St Clement) and Peggy (Barbara Windsor).
> ...


HAS someone finally made an honest woman of Janine Butcher?

As our picture shows the fiery babe ties the knot with hunky Ryan Malloy next week.

But Ryan (Neil McDermott, 29) faces one last drama.

Janine refuses to marry him until she’s confessed that she kissed another man.

Thankfully for Janine (Charlie Brooks, 29) Ryan believes her when she says it meant nothing and the pair get hitched.

----------


## tammyy2j

> we can only hope!!!


She dont I was wrong  :Sad:

----------


## moonstorm

Apart from the possibility that Peggy dies, do we know if anyone else is going to diie?  It seems a bit of a waste having a hugh fire and no one is in it?

----------


## moonstorm

One quick thing, Peggy's last episode is on Friday but the fire is on the Thursday so I don't think Peggy will die in the fire?

----------


## tammyy2j

> One quick thing, Peggy's last episode is on Friday but the fire is on the Thursday so I don't think Peggy will die in the fire?


Well Ryan, Stacey, Janine, Lily, Phil, Peggy and Billy I think are all in the Vic from the Spoilers I read but I could be wrong 

I think Sam and her baby might be also

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Stacey Branning begins to crack next week as the pressure of keeping secrets becomes too much.

Lacey Turner admitted that the stress of hiding the truth about who killed Archie Mitchell along with the true identity of baby Lily's father begins to take its toll on the vulnerable stall-holder.

"It's a combination," she told What's On TV. "The pressure of keeping the secret that Ryan is Lily’s real dad and that she killed Archie have been building."

Max Branning (Jake Wood) discovers that Stacey has told Dot (June Brown) that Bradley is not Lily's father.

"Dot tells him and he’s worried," she continued. "He suspects Stacey isn't taking her pills and when he sees her at Ryan and Janine’s wedding reception he takes her aside and tells her that she needs to keep the truth about what happened to Archie and the father of her baby to herself."

However, the truth doesn't stay under wraps for long as a frightened Stacey blurts out her secret to Peggy Mitchell (Barbara Windsor).

"She’s furious. She tells her she’s going to call the police," Turner revealed.

Next week's events lead up to the dramatic blaze which destroys The Queen Vic on September 9.

----------


## Perdita

Tension over Sam's baby reaches boiling point in EastEnders tomorrow as Bianca and Ronnie have a fiery clash.

At Janine's hen night in R&R, the pair are distracted as they wonder about the paternity of the child - both secretly hoping that their respective partner is not the father.

When Bianca approaches the bar for another drink, she asks Ronnie what Jack intends to do about the baby, claiming that he should be taking care of his parental responsibilities.

Though Ronnie initially tries to bite her tongue, she soon retaliates and insists that Ricky is the father, before making an insulting remark about Bianca's family.

The jibe prompts Bianca to launch herself at Ronnie, who responds by throwing a drink over the feisty mumâ¦


These scenes air on Monday, September 6 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2010), tammyy2j (06-09-2010)

----------


## alan45

EastEnders' Ronnie Mitchell and Bianca Butcher will clash, as they argue over the identity of Sam Mitchell's baby's father.

Both Ronnie (Sam Womack) and Bianca (Patsy Palmer) dread the thought of either of their respective partners being revealed as the child's dad. 

The Daily Star reports that the two end up fighting at Janine's hen party, after a heated exchange.

"Ronnie and Bianca are both in exactly the same position," an insider told the paper. "Neither wants their man to be the father of Sam's baby but Bianca just can’t help herself and asks Ronnie how she will cope."

They continued: "She's convinced Jack is the father as she can't deal with the thought of the baby being Ricky’s. Ronnie is also beside herself with worry over it all. She is in the middle of planning her wedding and after all they’ve been through this really is the last thing she needs."

The source added: "But one of their men is definitely the father so fans can expect more fireworks once his identity has been revealed."

The scenes will air in tonight's episode of EastEnders.

----------


## moonstorm

Sorry. Can someone please remove the above spoilers - I got the week wrong!!

----------


## Siobhan

> Sorry. Can someone please remove the above spoilers - I got the week wrong!!


week was right just that it was already posted.. I have deleted them for you now

----------

moonstorm (06-09-2010)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders Neil McDermott has admitted that Ryan Malloy will be angry when he finds out that he is the father of Stacey Slater's baby.

Ryan remains in the dark about his daughter Lily, but this week Stacey (Lacey Turner) struggles with the secret and considers whether to reveal the truth.

"I think he'd be angry that Stacey had kept it from him for so long," McDermott told Soaplife. "I think it would take him a bit of time to warm to the idea."

Asked how Ryan's new wife Janine (Charlie Brooks) would react to the news, he said: "Having a baby with somebody else is a big problem when youâve just got married. Itâs an even bigger problem when youâve just got married to Janine."

He added: "Ryan knows Janine well and would realise that it would put their marriage in jeopardy. Janine finding out he's Lily's dad would be his worst nightmare."

----------


## lizann

Peggy Mitchell makes a life-changing decision in tonight's episode of EastEnders, realising that she needs to bow out of Albert Square for the sake of her beloved family.

As a new day dawns following the Queen Vic fire, the Mitchells are still reeling from the shocking events and it's unclear whether they will ever be able to recover.

However, after considering everything that has happened to her family recently, Peggy ultimately decides that the best thing for all of them is to stand on their own two feet - which means she has to leave.

Before making her departure, a distraught Peggy pays one final visit to The Vic, which is now little more than a shell after being destroyed by the blaze.





Determined for the police not to find out that Phil started the fire, Peggy also visits Stacey - telling her to take the blame for the crime, as her sentence for arson will be less than it would be for Archie's murder.

Facing a new dilemma, what will Stacey do? And how will Albert Square cope without its first lady?

Peggy's final EastEnders episode airs tonight at 8pm on BBC One, and will be followed by EastEnders Revealed - Peggy Mitchell, Queen of The Vic at 8.40pm.

----------

